# Where do you play your 3DS



## thisistian (Apr 18, 2017)

On your bed? On the couch?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 18, 2017)

Usually when I'm taking my shift up at the international space station, gets pretty boring up there


----------



## carp (Apr 18, 2017)

usually in this universe


----------



## Primarina (Apr 18, 2017)

Mostly in bed. lol


----------



## derezzed (Apr 18, 2017)

I usually play my 3DS at my desk, next to the outlet, because I turn internet on to do wifi battles and such and that sucks up the battery fast.
I do take my 3DS on the go a lot too, though.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 18, 2017)

almost always at home on my bed


----------



## Trainer Lillie (Apr 18, 2017)

I mostly play it sat on the sofa, or in my chair at my dressing table. I always end up trying to play it in bed, but I like to lie on my side quite often, and I find that the corner ends up hurting the hand of whichever side I'm lying on because that's where the weight of the 3DS inevitably ends up resting  I take it around with me in my backpack relatively often, but because I like to focus on what I'm doing when I play it, I don't tend to actually play any games much while I'm out unless I'm on the train or something.


----------



## Zireael (Apr 18, 2017)

Always on my bed, sometimes in my bed if I feel like playing something before sleeping. One of my favourite feelings is just being able to turn off my 3DS, switch the light off and immediately get comfortable to fall asleep. Something about that is really soothing for me.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 18, 2017)

If I'm playing by myself, I'm in my bed. 
If I'm trading with someone, I'm downstairs on the living room couch because the wifi is stronger there.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 18, 2017)

Almost always while I'm sitting on the bed. I'm also fine playing while on the couch. There has to be a soft spot where I could just place it on if I need to do something else.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Apr 18, 2017)

Usually at home. It could either be on the couch or in bed, but I do carry it around in a case if I know I'm going someone I'm gonna be waiting


----------



## Trip (Apr 18, 2017)

Usually in my bed, but if I'm trading, I'll be at my desk.


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 19, 2017)

I usually play in bed, like most other people on this thread. I like to hide under the covers and play, haha.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 19, 2017)

I usually play when I'm in bed, or when I'm on the computer taking a break from another game lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 19, 2017)

I play almost everywhere. On a reclining sofa, in bed, in the car, and in a hotel room. I can even use two 3DSs at once this way.


----------



## jcamac45 (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't like playing 3DS games when I'm not at home. It can piss me off a bit when I get interrupted in my play games. So in order to avoid interruptions, I normally enclose myself in my room or wait till it's night so nobody can interrupt me. It's like some sort of ritual I have developed lately... like a "de-stresser."


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm pretty much always in bed when I'm at home, but I'll sometimes meander about while playing. That being said, I love nesting in my bed on saturday mornings to play my 3DS. Very relaxing ~


----------



## Noir (Apr 19, 2017)

everywhere.

Except places that have very dangerous situations with a 3ds meeting water or any kind of liquid substance that would destroy it in an instant.


----------



## Jake (Apr 19, 2017)

Either in my bed or at my desk. I don't really take it anywhere to play it elsewhere.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 19, 2017)

On the sofa, in bed, on the train. I pretty much always have  it with me.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Apr 19, 2017)

The 3DS is my main travel companion, so I play it almost everywhere I travel. May it at home on my couch, on the bus or during my work break. I always take at least one console with me to preserve my sanity.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 19, 2017)

jcamac45 said:


> I don't like playing 3DS games when I'm not at home. It can piss me off a bit when I get interrupted in my play games. So in order to avoid interruptions, I normally enclose myself in my room or wait till it's night so nobody can interrupt me. It's like some sort of ritual I have developed lately... like a "de-stresser."



I'm the same way


----------



## brutalitea (Apr 19, 2017)

In bed. My 3DS does not leave my house.


----------



## Tao (Apr 19, 2017)

Either on the bus to/from work or on the couch where I play all my games at home. The break room at work when I'm early.

Or at my friends, or the park...Sometimes we go to a bar.

It's portable.




jcamac45 said:


> I don't like playing 3DS games when I'm not at home. It can piss me off a bit when I get interrupted in my play games. So in order to avoid interruptions, I normally enclose myself in my room or wait till it's night so nobody can interrupt me. It's like some sort of ritual I have developed lately... like a "de-stresser."



As somebody who uses their 3DS all the time out of the house, I've rarely had a problem with being interrupted.

It's just proper planning. Play something that suits how long you're gonna be doing/waiting for x thing...Fire Emblem is probably not a great game for a short bus ride, and Tetris is probably not going to entertain you for a full hour.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 19, 2017)

in my bed! Although I miss the chair I used to play ACNL in about 3 or 4 years ago. RIP comfy chair


----------



## ZagZig321 (Apr 19, 2017)

Almost always in bed x3 but i tend to bring it with me where ever I go too.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 19, 2017)

Usually at my desk or on my bed. My 3DS has never left my house after I brought it home.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 19, 2017)

When im sitting watching my computer or in my bed


----------



## Pinkbell (Apr 19, 2017)

Everywhere, If I can play I will lol, I get bored easily.. and doesn't anyone take it to the bathroom?


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 21, 2017)

Mostly at home but sometimes out. But now it's pretty rare when I take it out.


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 21, 2017)

I mostly play my 3DS at the comfort of my own home on my bed. ^.^ Bring it around would make me have to bring a bigger bag since I always place my 3DS in its case. Lol. Though the only place I would ever bring it would be my public library due to the fact that I volunteer there sometimes. Though I do have to put the volume down while playing it.


----------



## Noir (Apr 22, 2017)

Pinkbell said:


> Everywhere, If I can play I will lol, I get bored easily.. and doesn't anyone take it to the bathroom?



nope. you're not the only one. though, try not to get it dirty. that crap, no pun intended, can literally transfer and multiply SO fast.


----------



## Bones (Apr 22, 2017)

On the couch mostly. My bed isn't comfy enough for me to play it there, and I generally try to avoid gaming_ in_ bed, when I'm trying to fall asleep. lol

I've been playing it a lot lately at work, too. I don't live in town atm, so chillin' in the break room and playing my 3DS is preferable to walking to the library or wasting what little mobile data my phone has screwing around on the interwebz.


----------



## Sonja (Apr 22, 2017)

I always play on my bed, rarely in the living room or somewhere else. I should avoid doing that tho, I read that your brain will consider your bed as a "play time area" and that would be harder to sleep.


----------



## danceonglitter (Apr 22, 2017)

I take my 3DS most places I go, just in case I manage to Streetpass anyone 
 if I'm playing at home, I usually play while I'm in my front room, although if I get too engrossed in a game before I'm going to bed, I'll take it to my room and play there


----------



## froggyb (Apr 25, 2017)

I only play in bed because I can fold my pillows and get my head at just the right viewing angle and rest the game on my stomach. I dont like playing sitting up bec. It makes me sort of slump forward and look down the whole time. I dont carry it with me anywhere, I dont take public transportation and rarely have any free time when I'm out anyway, so I never have any play coins but oh well.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 28, 2017)

I play in my big comfortable chair in my room most of the time, but sometimes I'll play on the couch. I really like waking up in the morning and playing my 3DS in bed before getting on with the day's activities. I take my 3DS in trips, too. My family goes to Disneyland quite often and it's a StreetPass gold mine. I take it on all big trips/vacations.


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2017)

On my desk while watching TV shows or at work on break.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (May 14, 2017)

Anywhere where my hands are. This 3ds is so portable it is ridiculous. My bed, desk, kitchen, couch, HOLDING THE BATHROOM HOSTAGE, hallway, car, outside, EVERYWHERE. Mostly my bed, near my desk and computer, because that is where my chair is. I have a Nintendo wrist strap attached to another strap so I can easily put it on my wrist, I also have two 3dsxl bags so I can just bring or carry it with me when I want.
But I guss the bed wins since I sleep with my 3dsxl I (heart) it


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2017)

I usually play it once a year at the Thanksgiving Table.


----------



## Milleram (May 29, 2017)

I mostly play my 3DS on my bed. That's why I tend to play my 3DS a lot more than my WiiU. I don't have to leave my room to play my 3DS, but for my WiiU, I have to go all the way downstairs to my basement and turn on my TV, etc. Too much effort. I'm much more comfortable in my room playing my 3DS.


----------



## amanecer (May 29, 2017)

Usually in my lonely beanbag in the corner...lol
I used to play it on the bus a lot but then I stopped riding it


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

In the sofa? Sometimes on the train and such to check Streetpass hits and whatnot but ya mostly at home or other places not on the move.


----------



## Pyoopi (May 30, 2017)

Usually on/in my bed or the couch.


----------



## dizzy bone (May 30, 2017)

Usually at home on my bed. I've been taking it out a lot more lately to try and get streetpasses but I rarely play it.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 2, 2017)

Usually on a recliner in my room, mostly because it's near a wall oulet so I can charge as I play


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2017)

On a chair, in my room.....sometimes on the recliner in my parent's room.


----------



## wynn (Jun 2, 2017)

On my bed with my cat!


----------



## kuri_kame (Jun 2, 2017)

On my bed or on the sofa in the living room


----------



## Emizel (Jun 3, 2017)

Usually on my bed


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jun 3, 2017)

On my bed. It's super comfy and you can just relax. I don't really take it outside as I don't get streetpass so it's kinda pointless.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

I usually don't play in my bed though because of those blue lights since the only time I've done that is if it got late and I need to sleep anyways xD

But yeah on longer trips where I don't get SP hits I might pick it up and play.


----------



## Mu~ (Jun 3, 2017)

In bed


----------



## mde2001 (Jun 3, 2017)

Pretty much always in bed, because it is both quiet and comfortable. If I need to charge it while playing I'll sit at my desk though.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jun 3, 2017)

When I'm lying down either on the bed or couch except when I'm making trades.


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 3, 2017)

bed + couch + car


----------



## Bellxis (Jun 4, 2017)

Either on my bed or on the sofa in the living room!


----------



## CookieCrossing (Jun 4, 2017)

Sitting on my couch, with the 3DS lying on the coffee table but with the bottom part hanging off of it. This is because I have a New 3DS XL so the cartridge thing is on the bottom and the cartridge might accidentally pop out while playing if it's touching something.


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jun 6, 2017)

like everywhere aha


----------



## Sarafina7 (Jun 7, 2017)

I play mainly on the sofa in the living room and on the bus. I occasionally play at work (if I'm not doing any work). 
I've played a couple of times when I was walking home from the bus stop.
I played once in the supermarket when I was witing for my dad to come


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 7, 2017)

Sometimes i play in bed, but that usually leaves me mad dashing towards the outlet when my battery runs low, so i play sitting at my desk next to the outlet most of the time.


----------



## hana-mii (Jun 7, 2017)

I mostly play on my bed but sometimes I change it up a bit and move to my study desk. Staying in one place is difficult and makes my body ache ' ~'


----------



## XD001 (Jun 7, 2017)

Home, mostly


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 7, 2017)

Usually my bedroom, I can be on my iPad at the same time too.


----------



## angelina (Jun 15, 2017)

I play it everywhere. When I'm in the middle of a game, I can't put it down! But it's mostly in the car, living room, and when I'm camping.


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2017)

Usually on the couch or on trains.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 15, 2017)

At home. For a portable console I surprisingly don't really treat it like one.


----------



## bonucci (Jun 16, 2017)

I play literally anywhere where I can sit down and just focus on my game. But most of the time, I'm either at the dining table or in my room (on the floor, on the bed, etc) since I have a power outlet near!~


----------



## phoenyx9 (Jun 19, 2017)

I usually play in my recliner chair in the living room.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 19, 2017)

In my room (✿ n . n)


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 20, 2017)

I'll usually chill on this really cool vintage armchair I have! It has a little table next to it that I keep my game cases on and a power outlet right next to it.


----------

